# Kombi Adjustable Hedge Trimmer



## dearber (Apr 27, 2017)

I am planning on getting the Kombi system with the adjustable hedge trimmer attachment.

One dealer only has the KM131 (not the KM130), but he does have the adjustable trimmer HL-KM 135 in stock.
The second dealer I went to, has both the KM131 but also the KM130 (and it is discounted because it is the older series), so I am thinking about getting the power head KM130 from there. But he currently does not have the adjustable trimmer currently in stock.

He said though, that what the first dealer likely has is an older model of the attachment, HL-KM 135, while the one they wait to get some stock for in a few weeks, will be a newer one HL-KM 145, which he said should be lighter.

Checking the Canadian Stihl web site, I only see the 135:
http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/KombiSystem/KombiTools/21173-1482/HL-KM-Hedge-Trimmer-135.aspx

But Googling, I stumbled upon this:

http://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-to...iSystem/CombiTools/274706-1484/HL-KM-145.aspx

I am not sure for what region this second web page is, but it does mean that maybe the second dealer is not just making up things so I wait and purchase from him, but maybe they really are waiting for the newer model.

Has anyone actually had the 145 ? Is it better ?
If so, and if the second dealer indeed will get the 145, I may just wait a few weeks.

If the specs listed at the web sites above are correct, it looks like the 145 is lighter by 300 grams (0.67 pounds)


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 27, 2017)

100% get the adjustable. 

I run a km 130 and it's great. Is the 131 better?

The adjustable is worth the extra.


----------



## dearber (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh yeah, I am getting an adjustable hedge attachment, both the '135 and '145 are adjustable ones.
I was just wondering about the difference between the two, and if it is worth the wait for the second one.

From what I have read the KM 131 engine is more or less similar, different size air filter, body / design is different, more streamlined etc .., but engine should be same or very similar. Don't know too much myself though, so others can likely chime in more on that.

I am getting enough of a discount on the KM 130 that I decided to pick that one up.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 27, 2017)

The HL-km145 has an operational range of 145° and is 300grams lighter than the old km-135 which has a 135° working range. The gearbox is redesigned and upgraded. I'd be DEFINITELY waiting for the new lighter model. I have the km-135 which works well but is heavier than my Solo articulated trimmer. Get the new one, the old model is exactly that..... old!


----------

